

Two Bitcoin services "hacked" in the last two days. The common denominator? OVH - ZeroCoin
https://twitter.com/bitcoin_central/status/327131323342942209
I made a post about slush's bitcoin pool being hacked here last night to no avail: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5599329
======
ZeroCoin
I made a post about slush's bitcoin pool being hacked here last night to no
avail: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5599329>

